# Adapt Or Die



## Squire Bentley (Dec 8, 2017)

Our beloved fraternity is suffering because we cannot connect with Millennials

Adapt or Die: On the Decline of Membership in the Masonic Fraternity
By: Michael Harding
http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/adapt_or_die.htm


----------



## JJones (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice article!

I don't know how I feel about the family thing though. I'm a Millenial and I generally go to lodge so I can have some 'me' time. I don't mind a few family events each year but I definately would not like it if that became the norm.

I would also argue that suggestions have been made that address this problem. The first one that comes to my mind is the Traditional Observance movement (ok, it's more of a movement than a suggestion). This is wildly popular among Millenials but when leadership looks for solutions they typically pretend like TO doesn't exist.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2017)

Good article!


JJones said:


> I would also argue that suggestions have been made that address this problem. The first one that comes to my mind is the Traditional Observance movement


Not a bad suggestion.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 9, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I understand that various forms of French Masonry are doing well.  Generally French Masonry is not nearly as religious in its format as English and Scottish Masonry



I tend to ignore anything the French are doing


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 9, 2017)

Well, this part was of his opinion is incorrect:

“To date, no one at the local, state or national level has presented any real solutions, ideas or plans to resolve the issue or at least curb the tide of the accelerating membership decline. The few solutions that have been proposed tend to only deal with current membership retention rather than a solution or even recognition and acceptance of the problem.”

First, the writer didn’t set out any real solutions either. As an example, “Embrace technology “ doesn’t mean anything unless you explain what technology should be embraced. There are a slew of technologies currently being used; web pages, FB, Google groups, email notifications, online dues payments, electronic circulation of minutes. What else should we be doing? 

It claims no ideas  are presented. I’ve only been a member since 1994, but have seen multiple ideas presented. Look at the Masonic Restoration Foundation,  the Shrine Membership Seminars, the TO movement, the AASR-SJ and YR Adept programs, the Master Builder Program.  Even the One Day Class, be it thought good or thought good or bad, is a response. He should attend CGMNA and  his regional Masonic  conference . 

Additionally, to dismiss the efforts at retention is surprising, and not really consistent with his thesis of stopping “membership decline.” 

I’m afraid not a lot of thought went into this.  This is partly demonstrated by the poor grammar.


----------



## coachn (Dec 9, 2017)

Nothing I have seen written by others states the reality of Freemasonry.

It is DESIGNED to be a revolving door for the MAJORITY of those who come into the organization to "test" its waters.
It is designed NOT to deliver the very things that attract those to its promising scent.
It drives out anyone who tries to make it deliver more than what it is DESIGNED to deliver - role playing.
If it followed its own advice, it would attract and maintain those who want what the ritual speaks to and not attract those who only want to go through the motions of acting like they are doing something important.  

No, we don't have a sinking ship.  We have a ghost ship that haunts the outer edges of improvement, without actually coming into port to deliver.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I tend to ignore anything the French are doing


Lolololol


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, this part was of his opinion is incorrect:
> 
> “To date, no one at the local, state or national level has presented any real solutions, ideas or plans to resolve the issue or at least curb the tide of the accelerating membership decline. The few solutions that have been proposed tend to only deal with current membership retention rather than a solution or even recognition and acceptance of the problem.”
> 
> ...


New York is try the Northstar Program. Not sure if its gaining much traction yet. NY also doesnt have any TO lodges yet believe it or not. There is one but its so new it doesn't have a number yet but is recognized by NYGL.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I tend to ignore anything the French are doing


Sounds good to me!


----------



## David612 (Dec 9, 2017)

JJones said:


> Nice article!
> 
> I don't know how I feel about the family thing though. I'm a Millenial and I generally go to lodge so I can have some 'me' time. I don't mind a few family events each year but I definately would not like it if that became the norm.
> 
> I would also argue that suggestions have been made that address this problem. The first one that comes to my mind is the Traditional Observance movement (ok, it's more of a movement than a suggestion). This is wildly popular among Millenials but when leadership looks for solutions they typically pretend like TO doesn't exist.


100% this^^, my worshipful master/mentor has my copy of “A Teaditional Observance Lodge” and the DGIW has next, its not too hard, keep the quality up, focus on aspects people don’t get elsewhere.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 9, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, this part was of his opinion is incorrect:
> 
> “To date, no one at the local, state or national level has presented any real solutions, ideas or plans to resolve the issue or at least curb the tide of the accelerating membership decline. The few solutions that have been proposed tend to only deal with current membership retention rather than a solution or even recognition and acceptance of the problem.”
> 
> First, the writer didn’t set out any real solutions either.....



That para stuck out for me too... but I agree with the writer in we lack "real" solutions. I don't think there is a template anywhere which will transform a constitution. One of the problem with a lot of offered suggestions, is they lack hard data  ie "...we did this for 10 years, our initiations increased by x % an our retention over X% over a 5 year period and Z% over a decade". If someone has that info supporting a program - I would love to read it. It's great MSANA provides membership statistics, but some of the GL's speaking of their programs, do not fair well in the hard data. I think many GLs (including my own) have long been trying, but none have a proven recipe for success. I'd really love to read of one, supported by hard membership growth data rather than anecdotes.


----------



## JJones (Dec 9, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> >I tend to ignore anything the French are doing
> 
> Nevertheless our French brethren seem to be more successful.  I wonder why.



Relaxing or eliminating foundational concepts to an organization for the sake of membership is not success.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 10, 2017)

JJones said:


> Relaxing or eliminating foundational concepts to an organization for the sake of membership is not success.


Agreed!


----------



## Squire Bentley (Dec 10, 2017)

I started this thread so let me add my take on the situation. What I posted was somebody else's ideas. Would all those who have replied here reply to this article posted in 2012, please - and of course any newcomers!

http://freemasoninformation.com/2012/11/increasing-membership-the-right-way/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 10, 2017)

Squire Bentley said:


> Would all those who have replied here reply to this article posted in 2012, please - and of course any newcomers!


One part of this article particularly struck me. I, myself, have had great respect for  some men that I have met through out my life many of whom were Freemasons. I thought that if men like that were a part of an association then that association must really be something special.


----------

